# Picked these up at Shupp's Grove bottle show.



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Jun 1, 2021)

Got a Flaccus Bros Steer's head fruit jar with ground lid and original glass screw on lid.
Picked up this dug Christian Heurich Baltimore beer with tooled crown top and loads of rainbow benicia film.
A 24 oz Orange Crush deco with John Epping on base. (what's it worth??)


----------



## bottles_inc (Jun 1, 2021)

That jar is sick. Wish I could've gone to shupp's! Never been. Wasn't in the cards this year


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Jun 1, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> That jar is sick. Wish I could've gone to shupp's! Never been. Wasn't in the cards this year


Wasn't super busy and the sellers were probably at about 80% attendance as opposed to past shows. It was pretty hot that weekend and they are going to have 2 more shows there this year so I don't know if that made a difference in attendance or not. (buyers and sellers)
Always wanted a green flaccus jar but this one will do.


----------



## mrosman (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi Bottle 2 Rocks.... your 24 oz. clear, krinkly bottle is one of two variations, the variation being in whether or not the content (24oz.) is embossed below the front diamond. The bottle with the 24oz. present is more common but was produced later on. These bottles are not flooding the market but are easy to find.  To answer your question, in superb condition, that bottle should go for $45-$75. Hope that helps...


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Jun 2, 2021)

mrosman said:


> Hi Bottle 2 Rocks.... your 24 oz. clear, krinkly bottle is one of two variations, the variation being in whether or not the content (24oz.) is embossed below the front diamond. The bottle with the 24oz. present is more common but was produced later on. These bottles are not flooding the market but are easy to find.  To answer your question, in superb condition, that bottle should go for $45-$75. Hope that helps...


So mine with the 24 oz inside the diamond at the bottom of the diamond are common? What years did these run? Thanks for the info!


----------



## mrosman (Jun 9, 2021)

These 24oz. clear, krinkly, bottles appeared on the market mid -1920's. Their embossing is similar to the classic 6oz. , appearing on both sides of the bottle, but the bottle is both narrower by 3/8", and taller than the 26oz. by 1/2".


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 9, 2021)

Excellent stuff for sure. I love the 26oz, never had an Orange Crush that size. The steer head fruit jar is amazing, with the lid too! You did great. Wish I had more time to travel to shows. One day.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

